# How do you remove the shift knob?



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

I want to replace the shift knob on my 91 SE-R, but I can't figure out how to get it off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm pretty sure you can screw it off.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

A big ass adjustable wrench. It just screws off but it is tight as hell. Chances are you'll tear the leather on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

and by screw it off I mean twist it off, I just realized that last reply didnt sound right at all.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah twist it off. Put a shop rag on the knob first to lessen teh chance of ripping the leather


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

1) Place your right hand on the knob and turn left.

Mine is practically falling off, it's always loose. If you do it when the car has been sitting in the sun it's even easier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the help. Now if I can just figure out which direction to turn the key, to start the car.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Now that's a toughy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

You turn it clockwise, as if you were facing towards the steering column.

and yes I knew you were being sarcastic.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No, clockwise would be tightening it. Righty tighty, lefty loosey.  And clockside is clockwise, whether you're facing the back seat, the passengers side, driver's side, it doesn't matter. Now if you're lying on your back on the seat, then you would want to turn it clockwise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

sorry, I should have clarified my post, I was replying to the inquery of how to start the car.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh. (Swiftly removing head from ass)


----------

